# Drysuit or wetsuit?



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

I am getting excited by the picture from the concrete ships and want to give it a try. I am a warm weather keyaker, mostly puppy drum in Lynnhaven during the summer. What should I wear to fish the concrete ships? It looks like a lot of people wear dry suits - any suggestions on which to get and where to get it? I am also a diver, will a wet suit work?

Also, where do you park for the ships and how far a paddle is it to the fishing grounds?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

this is a really good seminar by KayakKevin
http://www.kayakkevin.com./kiptostripersiminar.html


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I moved it over here thinking it might get some more attention.

I was thinking if I had to go out in this cold in my yak I would need one of them orange survival suits


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I was thinking if I had to go out in this cold in my yak I would need one of them orange survival suits


Ditto! In fact, you might check out Mustang Survival suits and I think Stearns makes them as well.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Post has been reported as spam.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

TopsailSurf said:


> Post has been reported as spam.


Was that fried spam or just plain spam on a biscuit there nephew


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

It was some pretty good spam. The spammer posted something about an illegal chinese search engine.


----------

